# Tempestade Tropical MARCO (Atlântico 2008 #13)



## Rog (7 Out 2008 às 00:15)

Formou-se a Tempestade Tropical MARCO no Golfo do México.



> ..BAY OF CAMPECHE DEPRESSION STRENGTHENS INTO A TROPICAL STORM...
> 
> AT 4 PM CDT...2100 UTC...THE GOVERNMENT OF MEXICO HAS ISSUED A
> HURRICANE WATCH FOR THE GULF COAST OF MEXICO FROM CABO ROJO
> ...








*-------------*
*Informação*
Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.

*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical MARCO (Atlântico 2008 #12)*

Pelas imagens de satélite, até parece uma depressão inofensiva.







Do outro lado do Golfo, cresce a bom ritmo a tempestade Tropical Norberto.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical MARCO (Atlântico 2008 #12)*

*Marco fez landfall na costa do México.*



> at 10 am CDT...1500 UTC...the government of Mexico has discontinued
> the Hurricane Watch for Mexico.
> 
> A Tropical Storm Warning remains in effect from Cabo Rojo southward
> ...


----------

